# 2011 CC fuse panel diagram



## magman66 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum... just got a 2011 CC last week and I'm looking to hard wire my valentine1 radar detector to the fuse panel. Did a lot of googleing looking for the fuse panel diagram with no luck. I'm looking to hook this up to a fuse that is only active when the ignition is on.

Any help would be great!

magman


----------



## magman66 (Nov 8, 2010)

*ignore...*

I just found the schematic of the fuse box in the VW CC forum... sorry for the "nubee" post...

magman


----------

